# CPC Entry Level Remote Job?



## sarahcgibson2@gmail.com (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello,
I have 17 years of professional education experience, but no coding experience.  I recently passed my CPC exam and also the practicum to remove the "A" from my CPC.  I am having a tough time getting anywhere with the jobs I have been applying for.  I am looking for a remote coding position and was seeking advice to see if anyone knows companies that hire entry level remote coding positions so I could get my foot in the door?  
Thank you so much! 
Sarah


----------



## Rachel87 (Sep 23, 2020)

Congrats! Unfortunately a lot of newly certified coders have to start out in other positions. You can try looking for medical records tech, HIM tech/specialist, etc. Basically something in the medical records/HIM dept. If you have a teaching hospital in your area, you can check to see if they hire coders without experience. (That's how I got my first 2 years). Good luck!


----------



## sarahcgibson2@gmail.com (Sep 24, 2020)

Rachel87 said:


> Congrats! Unfortunately a lot of newly certified coders have to start out in other positions. You can try looking for medical records tech, HIM tech/specialist, etc. Basically something in the medical records/HIM dept. If you have a teaching hospital in your area, you can check to see if they hire coders without experience. (That's how I got my first 2 years). Good luck!



Thank you so much for your wonderful advice.  I will look into medical records tech, HIM tech/specialist jobs.  Thank you again!!


----------



## rcgarduce@gmail.com (Oct 9, 2020)

sarahcgibson2@gmail.com said:


> Hello,
> I have 17 years of professional education experience, but no coding experience.  I recently passed my CPC exam and also the practicum to remove the "A" from my CPC.  I am having a tough time getting anywhere with the jobs I have been applying for.  I am looking for a remote coding position and was seeking advice to see if anyone knows companies that hire entry level remote coding positions so I could get my foot in the door?
> Thank you so much!
> Sarah


Hello Sarah!
May I ask how did you got into practicum to remove the “A” from your CPC title? Would you know companies or organizations that accept practicum students? thanks


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 15, 2020)

Rachel87 said:


> ately a lot of newly certified coders have to start out in other positions. You can try


  Where are you located?


----------



## Sbrooks225 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Sarah,

My first remote coding job was with a company called ArroHealth which has now merged with Ciox.  Ciox will hire CPC for remote positions as long as the A is removed.  Also try United Healthcare and a company called GeBBS they also hire for remote positions.  Search Indeed they have plenty of remote coding positions now since the CMS Risk Adjustment audits  began in October and run until January 2021.  Just be prepared to take and pass their coding test.  Some companies take a long time to hire but don't give up.
Good Luck!


----------



## sarahcgibson2@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2020)

Sbrooks225 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> My first remote coding job was with a company called ArroHealth which has now merged with Ciox.  Ciox will hire CPC for remote positions as long as the A is removed.  Also try United Healthcare and a company called GeBBS they also hire for remote positions.  Search Indeed they have plenty of remote coding positions now since the CMS Risk Adjustment audits  began in October and run until January 2021.  Just be prepared to take and pass their coding test.  Some companies take a long time to hire but don't give up.
> Good Luck!


WOW-thank you so much for this amazing info!  This gives me hope and lots to research.  I really appreciate your time and response.  Wishing you the best day!


----------



## sarahcgibson2@gmail.com (Oct 27, 2020)

rcgarduce@gmail.com said:


> Hello Sarah!
> May I ask how did you got into practicum to remove the “A” from your CPC title? Would you know companies or organizations that accept practicum students? thanks


Hello!  I removed my "A" by completing the practicode at AAPC.  Keep me posted any additional ways I can help.


----------



## Rachel87 (Oct 28, 2020)

kitkatcoder said:


> Where are you located?



I am in San Antonio


----------

